# Asus PB298Q DisplayPort Kein Signal



## Broxhar (9. Januar 2015)

Guten Tag liebe Community, 

wie ihr im Titel lesen könnt hab ich ein Problem mit meinem PB298Q, ich hab vorhin mein Pc neugestartet und nach dem neustart kam die Meldung "DisplayPort Kein Signal".

Bis jetzt hab ich folgendes versucht:

- DP-Kabel raus/rein
- Weiterer Pc neustart
- 2ten Monitor abgezogen

Über das DVI geht alles.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (9. Januar 2015)

Da fällt mit nur eins ein für die ursache.Unter Monitoreinstellungen bei Eingangswahl(Signal) auf Display Port einstellen und bestätigen.


----------



## Broxhar (9. Januar 2015)

Das hab ich natürlich gemacht.

Hab eben noch HDMI gestet geht auch nicht


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (10. Januar 2015)

Der Display Port und HDMi Port gehen garnicht?Biste auch sicher das deine Grafikkarte Ports bzw. den verwendeten Kabel einwandfrei funktionieren und keine Beschädigungen am Stecker vom Kabel/Monitor sowie Grafikkartenausgang(Kontakte beschädigt,verbogen ect.) und haste das an einem anderen(einzelnen) Monitor ausprobiert(Display Port/HDMI wenn Anschlüsse vorhanden) um das erstmal auszuschließen falls da der fehler liegen sollte.Teste erstmal bei(nur) einem Monitor mit dem entsprechenden Ports.Die Grafikkarte Treiber auf Standard Einstellungen zurück setzen und unter 3D Leistung(Energieverwaltungsmodus) auf maximal im Treiber einstellen bzw. kontrollier mal auch ob bei dir Multi Displayleistung korrekt eingestellt ist.Auch in Energieoption unter Windows würde ich  (erstmal)auf maximal einstellen.Dann hat noch der Monitor selbst die funktion ECO Modus(Stromsparmodus) falls der aktiv ist den auch mal abschalten.Ich nehme an das du die 770GTX im gebrauch hast
nach deinem Profil.


----------



## Broxhar (11. Januar 2015)

Ich hatte nur den Asus Monitor angeschlossen und hab das getestet aber es ging leider nicht.
Als ich meinen Monitor neue hatte (8.1.15) ging alles perfekt über das DP-Kabel bis zum neustat, ich bezweifel das das mitgelieferte DP-Kabel nach ca. 3std kaputt geht und das HDMI Kabel ging gar nicht.

Ich weis das der HDMI Port von der Grafikkarte funktioniert, hatte eine zeit meinen Fernsehr da dran angeschlossen (immer dann wenn ich mal Filme auf dem Fernsehr gucke) aber jetzt ist er per DVI angeschlossen so wie mein Samsung Monitor.

Ich hab jetzt mein Asus Monitor derzeit über DVI Angeschlossen, eigentlich ist es mir egal das DP und HDMI nicht geht aber es stört mich halt da der Monitor noch neu ist und einmal hatte es ja auch mit dem DP-Kabel geklappt.

So nach dem ich das Geschrieben habe habe ich die Grafikkarten Einstellungen auf Standard zurückgesetzt danach gingen HDMI und DP immer noch nicht


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (11. Januar 2015)

Also bei einem neuem Monitor dürfte es garnicht sein.Was du noch ausprobieren könntest,den Monitor zurücksetzen im Werkszustand und je nach verwendeten Port/Kabel(HDMI,DP) den Eingangssignal am Monitor nochmal bestätigen und nochmal ausprobieren.Ansonsten wär das für mich ein grund gewesen den Monitor zu reklamieren oder du könnest auch den Service und Support nochmal anschreiben falls du das reklamieren willst.

Monitore & Projektoren - PB298Q - ASUS


----------

